# Lobster Bake with Nick Perdomo 8/20 Albany,NY



## smokem (Jun 9, 2007)

One of the local B&Ms is throwing a big herf. $50 buys lobster and all you can eat burgers, dogs, steamers,and much much more. Should be a fantastic time. Everybody in driving distance shouldn't miss this one!

For more information call Habana Premium Cigar Shop 518-690-2222

Here is the quote from the website.

http://www.habanahappenings.com/Events.html



www.habanahappenings.com said:


> August 20 - Here's a HUGE event- Lobster with Nick Perdomo!
> Join us for a great evening at Lanthier's Grove in Latham.
> Meet up with friends, play a little bocce or horseshoes and
> chow down on hot dogs, meat sauce, sauerkraut, salt potatoes,
> ...


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Awesome! Would love to go, workin' =(


----------



## smokem (Jun 9, 2007)

Just a haeds up, which doesn't show in my above post, This doesn't kick off till 5:00pm on the 20th. Which would make it after work for most :tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Too bad it's during the week... :ss


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Be sure to ask Nick about his days as an air traffic controller. Late 80's early 90's.


----------

